

Thoughts on Process - ajsharp
http://alexjsharp.com/posts/thoughts-on-process

======
GCA10
Nice post. What really bugs people about bad process isn't just that it's
stifling ... but that it becomes a shield for marching forward on the wrong
road. It systematically prevents people from asking "Why are we doing this?"

Startups need to ask that a lot. Big companies hardly ever ask it. So even
though a judicious amount of process is necessary to Get Things Done, there
needs to be some way (Friday all hands?) to ask: "Why are we doing this?"

~~~
ajsharp
I completely agree. Always ask why. I think retrospectives are a good weekly
thing to do, but it's difficult to do retro's for company vision type stuff.
Ultimately, I think this comes down to a leadership thing. What the company is
doing, the "vision", must be evangelized and communicated constantly and
thoroughly. With that in place, it makes trying to answer the "why" a little
easier.

